# Anyone use a router edge guide? The type that secures to the router itself..



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a porter cable router and want to cut dadoes with it. I have the proper bits but need to cut the same distance from the bottom of the panel on about 5 different pieces. I would like to use a router guide that attaches to the router base. 

Porter cable makes one; Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42690 Edge Guide (for Models 100, 690, 691, 693, 891, 892, 893 Routers): Home Improvement

Are these things actually functional, or are they a pain in the ass to use? I am finally getting around to working on my kitchen cabinets and want to route the bottom of the side panels to accept the bottom of the cabinet. 

My thought is this would give me the best repeatability. I also like the fact that It can be used for circles... I was originally looking at the router buddy but this looks just as effective and cheaper.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have an edge guide*

For my PC 518 HD router. I used in this application to route the inside of this post cap for a column in the shop. It works the same as those you mentioned. 

  
The problem I see/have with an attached edge guide is "any" movement from a continuous straight line will create a divot in the dado. Sometimes grain changes, not in plywood, can pull the router a bit and now you have a problem. A better way would be a "locked" two sided channel for a router guide bushing so that no lateral movement is possible. You may want to use a new "plywood" router bit which will fit the undersized plywood they are selling.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I understand what you are saying and it makes sense. I did buy a set of whiteside plywood bits based on your suggestion to use a router to make dadoes when woodcraft had them for a great price months back. I have experienced the divot thing. It's not the end of the world if I get a small divot. 

I will see what I can come up with to keep the base more stable though.

Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Many new routers come with an edge guide similar to the link. You can add to the face of the guide a straightedge to increase the stability of the router. This can be 12" or so. Laminating the face of the add on strip of wood with a Formica type laminate will allow it to slide easily. This will extend the straight line stability and control. Using pressure on the guide will control the direction of the router.












 







.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, this does not use the edge guide... but it may work for you...

Here is a Link to nice Router Dado jig...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/CabManRteDadoJig.html  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Joe, it appears as if cabinetman directly above you designed this contraption. Pretty sweet!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I use one a lot with my routers.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i also say make a jig way better as you can customize it for your use imo


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I have this one. Picked it up at Lowe's. Been happy with it so far.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

" I have a porter cable router and want to cut dadoes with it. I have the proper bits but *need to cut the same distance from the bottom of the panel on about 5 different pieces. *I would like to use a router guide that attaches to the router base. "


I dunno, several of my routers came with edge guides but I'm hard pressed to remember last time I used one. I usually use a jig similar to the one posted above. 
That said, in focusing on the specific job in the OP, I think the edge guide is probably the right tool. Especially if the dados are close to the end of the board. JMHO:smile:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

240sxguy said:


> I have a porter cable router and want to cut dadoes with it. I have the proper bits but need to cut the same distance from the bottom of the panel on about 5 different pieces. I would like to use a router guide that attaches to the router base.
> 
> Porter cable makes one; Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42690 Edge Guide (for Models 100, 690, 691, 693, 891, 892, 893 Routers): Home Improvement
> 
> ...



I'm just a hobby ww'er, and buy and sell tools, picked up from yard sales, etc. I make 99% of all jigs/fixtures I need. 
But, when my Paypal account was getting excessive,from tool sales, I splurged on the PC guide in the link above. I really like it. Easy to make fine adjustments.


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

For really long pieces, the previously suggested methods are the ticket. If you are going under 3 or 4 feet along the dado and less than a few feet from an edge, just cutting an offset board seems like the best to me. If explanation is required, see below.

Get the offset of leading or trailing edge of the bit from the edge of the router (should be a reasonably round number since the router base and bit size should be a somewhat round number) and rip a piece of plywood to the correct width to offset the router the correct amount. Then, place both the offsetter and the piece to be routed snug against a fence and clamp with the offsetter on top. You can cut an offset for the piece you are routing as well if necessary to get enough offset (for dados close to the edge), and lay it next to the piece instead of on top of it, then use the fence itself to run the router against. Or you can measure from the top instead of the bottom and flip the piece around. I have tried various ways of accomplishing what you are trying to. I also have the Porter Cable attachment you linked to. I use it sometimes, and it is nice, but a cut piece of 3/4 plywood is very repeatable, never changes, and I feel like I have more control riding the router along it. Also, quite cheap, especially if you have plywood scraps laying around.

So, leading edge of router bit is 2 5/8" from edge of router. You want the dado to start 1/2" in from the board edge. You can cut a single board 2 1/8", lay it next to the work piece so it is set up as fence, then spacer, then workpiece. Clamp. Run the router along the fence. For larger offsets eventually the spacer moves to the top of the piece and both go against fence. It only gets a little silly if you are trying it for pieces 3 or 4 feet long with a dado down the middle. :smile:

I know that is overly wordy, but there it is.


----------

